# STI info



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Basically around 6 months ago i got and STI, they never told me what it was they just said it's an infection. They gave me a one day course of anti B's and it got rid of the symptoms pretty much a day later.

I've not been tested since as i havent had sex(snigger) since then and the symptoms have gone.

My question is am i safe to sleep with someone or is there a possibility it got rid of the symptoms but it's still there?

Any help appreciated


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

What STI was it?

Use a condom mate....


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wear a condom?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

GHS said:


> What STI was it?
> 
> Use a condom mate....


 They never said, as they got same day results or something. They just said it was an infection, ovbiously from now on I will take no chances but I'm worried.....for some reason:confused1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

alot of STIs can not have symptoms but are still lurking and can result in infertility. get it checked out again


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> alot of STIs can not have symptoms but are still lurking and can result in infertility. get it checked out again


 I know, i'm going 2moro, however I don't know how long results will take, I'll ask the Doc what i have asked tonight also. I have a new GF and i know she wants to sleep with me this weekend:confused1:

Hence my dillema, i don't want to say i can't because of this as it's embarressing ovbiously, but at the same time i'm not going to risk her etc


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah get tested again mate just to make sure you got rid of it and in the mean time use a condom.

6 months with no sex?

Thats certainly a dry patch :lol:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

once it's gone, its gone mate, i've had clap a few times, the tablets do the job.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

P.S if you use a condom you can't spread anything or catch anything mate so smash her up at the weekend


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

GHS said:


> Yeah get tested again mate just to make sure you got rid of it and in the mean time use a condom.
> 
> 6 months with no sex?
> 
> Thats certainly a dry patch :lol:


 I know, redtube has been overused that's all i can say:lol:



JUICERWALES said:


> once it's gone, its gone mate, i've had clap a few times, the tablets do the job.


 Cheers mate, I'll ask the Doc 2mo what it was, see what he says, I'll tell him the situation hopefully he can get quicker results maybe.



GHS said:


> P.S if you use a condom you can't spread anything or catch anything mate so smash her up at the weekend


 Hmmm, you sure? What about oral sex etc?


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

when i went, results where told to me within the hour.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

If she gives you head without a condom and you have the clap still then she can catch it but sex with a condom is fine mate trust me.

Do a google search if need re assurance


----------



## pentle (Dec 18, 2007)

If you took the Antibiotics and did not have any sexual contact for 7 days the the infection should have cleared,

If you are unsure call the GUM clinic you visted and ask to speak to a health advisor.

The infections treated by antibiotics are Chlamydia, Gonorreha and NSU (non specific urethritis). Can you remember which anti's you took did you take one or 4 in a single dose?

The fact they advised you an infection would kind of point towards NSU, this is a general bacteria in your urethra which sometimes is an indicator there is chlamydia present. Most times it is not sometimes it is you have used a towl that is not fresh, too much drinking or too much masterbation can be a cause  . Some clinics treat this just in case, if you have had no more follow up calls you can assume you are ok.

Should wear a condom anyway tbh unless you want the risk of another infection or something that next time may be more nasty.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I THINK they gave me leaflets on Gonorreha and NSU. I had one type of anti b which was one pill, then another type which was 3 maybe 4 i think, can't remember very well.

Ovbiously from now on a condom is an always, we all make mistakes


----------



## pentle (Dec 18, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> I THINK they gave me leaflets on Gonorreha and NSU. I had one type of anti b which was one pill, then another type which was 3 maybe 4 i think, can't remember very well.
> 
> Ovbiously from now on a condom is an always, we all make mistakes


Sounds like you had the treatment for both Gonorreha and Chlamydia, this is what normally happens.

You can be assured the infection has gone as long as you did not have sex for 7 days after.

Condoms are essential - although slips happen everyone is only human after all!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for all your help. This has been playing on my mind big time. Will go down to the GUm clinic and see the doc anyway, speak to him about what it was, get another check up and hopefully they can give me the results before this weekend.

I'd even pay for them:lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> once it's gone, its gone mate, i've had clap a few times, the tablets do the job.


WRONG!!!!!! Some std's you will still carry the virus(herpes for instance) just cause the symptoms are gone doesn't mean you are clean....it can flare up again at any time as you still carry the virus........and are still able to pass the virus.



GHS said:


> P.S if you use a condom you can't spread anything or catch anything mate so smash her up at the weekend


WRONG!!!!!!!! you can still catch and spread genital warts for sure...possibly others.....

Don't forget that going down on someone uncovered can give you these diseases in your throat and intestinal tract if not treated.

REGULAR screenings at your local GUM clinic.....they will be able to give you proper advice on what you had and if you are rid of the virus or not....also what you can protect yourself from....and what you can't:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

MRS WEEMAN YOU ARE PUTTING ME OFF SEX! lmao :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah I'll be down there first thing, I'm in a situation though, i've put sex off for a while (Havent been able to get down GUM) so it's put me in a tight spot for sat.

I'm just hoping they will do me same day results or something 2mo.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Dan said:


> MRS WEEMAN YOU ARE PUTTING ME OFF SEX! lmao :lol:


If you are going to be sexually active you should be responsible about it:thumbup1:

Know exactly whats what......and whats weird/not normal.

Problem is in this country people are too embarrassed to go for help when they should, or find out all the things they should.....but they still have sex. Scarier having clueless sex than having clued up, knowing whats what sex. Your sexual health should be as important as any other part of your healthcare.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Dan said:


> MRS WEEMAN YOU ARE PUTTING ME OFF SEX! lmao :lol:


she rimes off this kind of thing before we have sex,how scared do you think it makes me!!!!!

(Mrs Weeman,UKM's resident GUM clinic reprasentative:laugh: )


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input Mrs Wee

I'm going first thing, speak to the Doc about it, He'll tell me the score.

Most embarressing thing is, I didn't use a condom because I was on PCT, struggling with boners and it wasnt happening with a condom. I regret that so much now, still hopefully all will be well 2mo when i ask the doc.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

be prepared for a bit of patronisation from your doc mate,it happens to me everytime i go to get tested,to the extent that last couple of times have come up with elaborate reasons for being a mantart in order to get more of a rise out of him lol

childish i know.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

So they said it was NSU but the tests were negative for STI's or something like that:confused1:

Anyway, got tested etc, and got pliminary results back saying no sign of any infections etc so just waiting for all results back in a couple of weeks.

Weight off my mind.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Good to go by the sounds of things because if there was nothing wrong with your blood test last time there shoudn't be this time as you haven't had sex since.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> I THINK they gave me leaflets on Gonorreha and NSU. I had one type of anti b which was one pill, then another type which was 3 maybe 4 i think, can't remember very well.
> 
> Ovbiously from now on a condom is an always, we all make mistakes


if you had a tablet there and then, that was gonnoreaaaa!!! well done m8 lol!!

and if you had another course of tablets, it was more than likely NSU/clap.

very well done kiddo.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

p.s whilst on anti biotics your not allowed any protein shakes and ****.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I got the dreaded phone call a few years ago... a girl i was nailing had Clap, i went to the GUM clinic got checked out and they said i was all clear and if i didn't hear back about the blood tests they were fine too. They then gave me a tablet to take anyway :confused1:

And another thing why ask you for a urine sample *after* scraping your jappa with a spatula? It makes the process 10 time harder.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

GHS said:


> 6 months with no sex?
> 
> Thats certainly a dry patch :lol:


Tell me about it, no need to get tested if its been that long, the fcking STI's probably give up and died :lol:

On a serious note mate get tested and do what you should have done with this girl 6 months ago and slap a sock on the end of it.


----------

